# Fun day in the surf



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

We'll I decided to spend the afternoon fishing the surf on the west end of galveston. Ended up catching some different fish than my usual pompano and whiting. Tossed out a chunk of shrimp with a piece of chartreuse fishbites on my old garcia bass fishing rig and ended up snagging a 17" black drum..I suspected a big pompano at first but the drum showed his colors shortly after and the battle was on. Ha. I also decided to stop and grab some dead mullet and give it a spin. Tossed it on my usual 3/0 hook and after about 45 mins I started to reel it in and off went the drag...about 20ft offshore I was wondering if I had snagged a shark then the dot on the tail appeared...ended up landing a 27" redfish. I did manage to catch 3-4 whiting and 2 pretty big turd hustlers. A fun day.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing the report.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like fun! Wish I took the day off to fish. Good for you Bro!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

great report! sounds like you had fun good job!!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just like sticking your hand in a sack of mixed candy...you never know what your gonna bring back. The best part of surf fishing to me anyway.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Bearwolf34 said:


> and 2 pretty big turd hustlers.


I've heard of a turd floater, a turd wrangler and a turd burglar, but not a turd hustler. Could you please enlighten me?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Hhous?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Never heard that one either, but since the word "turd" was used....im guessing Hardhead.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

turd hustler = hard head catfish - saltwater
= carp - freshwater


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Hard Head Of Unusual Size... eater of most of my best baits during the warm months this year.


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love the winter - not nearly as many Turds in the water


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

LOL !! That's a new one. Funny stuff...:spineyes: Thanks for the report.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I love that type of fishing in cold weather. Are you allowed to make a fire there? My next trip down I want to throw some Whiting in some foil and spices and make some fish taco's.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not sure if your allowed to build a fire on the beaches in galveston co or not. I havent really paid attn to the signage going in. Ive seen spots just west of san luis pass where someones obviously built a fire. From the looks of some of the trash on the beach there a fire is probably the least of anybodys (mainly the law) worries.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

TexasBullRed said:


> I love the winter - not nearly as many Turds in the water


I better not see one of thoses in the water!LOL


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

That's about all I got today. Rough surf and took forever for the tide to come on up to the "good spot". Anyway, 2 whiting of which one was caught on my new penn battle 4000 I spooled up last night on my very lightweight 5'10" ugly stik. Was nice to actually see one taking the bait, the tip jerked way on down. Most of my rigs are heavy duty and anything short of a big drum it's like running an electric wench...not much sweat. Oh yeah I did manage to snag 3 pesky turd hustlers...one wasn't much bigger than the finger mullet I'm using on my big rigs.

Hopefully I can get back down to the beach this coming week if the weather and tide will cooperate.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh y'all are talkin about chittitas! LOL


----------

